# Xorg dead

## larrikin

сабж случился не помню от чего.

Но от чего то очень непримечательного, иначе помнил бы  :Smile: .

Вобщем проблема в следующем:

поставил иксы.

поставил дрова nvidia.

поставил fluxbox.

настроил, все работало.

внезапно перестали грузиться, точнее грузятся, но грузят проц насмерть.

Через минут 6-7 просыпается fluxbox.

Был ли подобна трабла у кого нибудь?

----------

## viy

Ты на UTF-8 не перешел случаем?

----------

## larrikin

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ты на UTF-8 не перешел случаем?

 

Перешел.

Но оно работало. Сначала :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Хы тут не причем. Это баг fluxbox'а. Из-за него я на fvwm пересел (из-за бага).

----------

## Cyrill

Для удаления тормознутости fluxbox:

    export USE="disablexmb" 

    emerge fluxbox

----------

## larrikin

 *Cyrill wrote:*   

> Для удаления тормознутости fluxbox:
> 
>     export USE="disablexmb" 
> 
>     emerge fluxbox

 

Вы хотите сказать что fluxbox настолько тормозит из за UTF8?

Я отключал fluxbox, но и twm не грузится. Симптомы те же.

----------

## larrikin

 *larrikin wrote:*   

>  *Cyrill wrote:*   Для удаления тормознутости fluxbox:
> 
>     export USE="disablexmb" 
> 
>     emerge fluxbox 
> ...

 

Sorry, na samom dele gluk iz za disablexmb  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nelud

Извините за оффтоп но жутко интересно:

Как у тебя так получилось, что в при выставлении любой кодировки в браузере, твой первый пост всегда выглядит правильно !?

----------

## larrikin

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> Извините за оффтоп но жутко интересно:
> 
> Как у тебя так получилось, что в при выставлении любой кодировки в браузере, твой первый пост всегда выглядит правильно !?

 

Тема написана латиницей неспроста  :Smile: 

Тело мессаги нормально получилось, а вот с темой никак.

У меня в профиле стоит языковая настройка English.

Когда был русский, был все плохо.

----------

## C2H5OH

У меня тоже наблюдались такие симтомы. Оба раза решались по-разному:

1.Когда startx набирал из mc, было тоже что и в сабже. Когда начал делать из чистого баша загрузка происходила нормально.

2.emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

----------

